# Border material for Tyco track



## strat (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm looking for ideas on border material for newer Tyco H.O. track that is 7mm (.281 inches) in height. I've purchased 1/4" neoprene from McMaster-Carr but it is too low, and the stock TJets that we race exclusively keep sliding down onto the low border as the car drifts around the corner. Whoever races on those lanes can't keep up in the corners.

McMaster also sells 5/16" border but it is too high. Also, cork is too low.

Does anyone know of a border material that is exactly 9/32" (7mm) high? Please no suggestions of putting down caulking or similar below the 1/4" border to raise it, I'm looking for a single border material that is exactly 9/32".

Thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, maybe not what you want, but this has worked good for me.
Try putting a layer of Manco or 3m double sided foam mounting tape under your current border.
It will raise the border you have without the inconsistency of caulk or silicone.
You can try it out on a short piece.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Frost-King makes a closed-cell 7mm foam wheatherstripping that is the correct height. Works ok but can be damaged by guide pins.

I could tell ya a clean, super easy way to get cork railroad strips to the right height if you change your mind.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Is traction the same?*

Does the foam have the same or similar "slide" characteristics as the track surface?


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

SwamperGene, care to share where your source is for the cork borders? I looked all over in Akron OH and found nothing, even at the model train store. I hope to revisit my track layout soon and doing the 4-lane setup I want to use cork for my tyco track... if I can find any!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No "perfect" answer... I looked too....*

I also didn't want the deal with guidepins tearing the black foam. SO... I used normal Railroad Cork, but I bought the widest pieces I could find... the size used for O or G scale trains. The train/hobby cork like this is 5mm thick and I cut my own in as large lengths as possible to lessen the amount of joints. It cuts with heavy scissors and/or a sharp xacto knife. To make up the shortfall (thickness wise) with my Tomy track, I picked up foam sheets from the craft store. Couldn't find sticky-back stuff. The foam is 2mm thick and that brings the cork up to 7mm Tomy track height. The foam sheets are for making crafty items like party favors, hats, and other similar nonsense (come in many colors). I layed the cork on the foam traced it and cut that with scissors easily. Hot glued the foam to the table and cork to the foam. Cork roadbed is online at a few sites...

http://shopmidwestproducts.com/-strse-Cork-Train-Roadbed/Categories.bok
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mid/mid3013.htm
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...-games&hvadid=23461623&ref=pd_sl_9hj8hzw5u3_e

One thing I didn't do was really look into larger cork sheets because my local guy had some in stock. The online cork sellers are out there. Again though the thickness is not a full 7mm... Not sure how much you need and/or what shapes you'll need, but here's a couple....

http://www.bangorcork.com/
http://www.flex-a-chart.com/tan_cork.htm
http://www.worthingtondirect.com/sc...g&utm_medium=productfeed&utm_campaign=product

I like cork.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the links...also try goodwill and used office supply for repurposed materials...


----------

